# 11th Annual Greenwood, SC Festival of Discovery



## jcbarrin (Jun 22, 2011)

Friends -

Make your plans now for the HOTTEST event in the southeast!  July 7-9.  The 11th Annual South Carolina Festival of Discovery (http://www.festivalofdiscovery.com) has something for the entire family.  13 blues bands (http://www.greenwoodbluescruise.com) and MORE!  We still have room for a few more teams....but space is filling up FAST!  Over $20K in cash and prizes!  KCBS sanctioned and part of the 2011 Kingsford BBQ Points Chase!  This is a VERY cook friendly competition! 

Charlie Barrineau
Greenwood, SC


----------

